# How to lose $100 per second



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Working in my bath robe, I was getting a 2-8-8-2 ready to sell on E-bay.

A looose sleeve caught on something sharp, and the whole unit fell off the test track onto a concrete floor. The cowcatcher smashed, and the motor mount broke.

Down day.

Don't do that.

Bill


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Awww, man! What a revolting development. Hope you can repair it. hwell:


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Hoping for J B Weld to do its thing.

Bill


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I usually work in my underwear to avoid such things.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, I feel your pain.  I'm usually in a sweatshirt this time of year and sometimes the baggy sleeves catch on things when reaching over the layout. After "aw-sh*t" out comes the glue! 
Bob


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Didn't need to know about you guys in your bathrobes and underwear.....now I have a mental pictures that just won't go away! :laugh:


----------



## pfm (Jan 18, 2015)

bath robes, underwear, we need a dress code around here! :laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

... or a little less sharing.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I thought was supposed to be a relaxing hobby...underwear, robes, cuppa joe...oops, spilled it on my new turntable....... hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, no! So sorry.

The moral: we should play with our trains butt naked! 

Hope it can be fixed!

TJ


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> I usually work in my underwear to avoid such things.


Some things you just can't Un-Read


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mister Bill said:


> A looose sleeve caught on something sharp, and the whole unit fell off the test track onto a concrete floor. The cowcatcher smashed, and the motor mount broke.


This is why I have 3" clear, plexiglas panels all around my layout. I work with regular clothes on, but I have bumped train cars with my elbows while reaching across the layout -- and been saved by my plexiglas panels.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with doing trains butt naked, especially since this hobby attracts ladies so much!

Foamer=chick magnet ???my private reality!

Craig


----------



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah. Buck naked or underwear...YOU can come over and explain to the Missus when she starts asking me what the *ell I'm doing! I would have no answer.

That rattling sound you hear is me shaking my head trying to get the images of this thread out of my head...


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a towel stapled to the workbench underside that I drape across my legs to catch small items. To prevent this catastrophe, it would need to be attached to something behind me on either side, probably not a bad idea.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Too much information here.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

You're right, Pete. Way too much.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Does your wife or girl friend work on the trains too? Ha!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

norgale said:


> Too much information here.


Yeah, this one didn't need to get resurrected. It should have been allowed to quietly fade into oblivion.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

no no leave this thread up 
Its too funny


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Back to the original post, I fixed part of the damage with JB Weld and bought a replacement part on e-Bay for $30 and got the sucker on the market and sold.

My damage was only the $30 and had a few laughs along the way.

Bill


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

YOUR only damage may be the $30 bucks, but I will be forever scarred by the mental pictures caused by some of the responses....


----------

